# Entertainment Agency Wanted



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this or if it will considered advertising but as I am not "selling" or promoting anything (rather, trying to find someone who does) and am confident that the Moderators on here will quickly remove it if I am breaking the rules, here goes....

I am looking for an Entertainments Agency who are based in, or at least cover, Central Portugal. Some friends and I have put together an entertainments package for English speaking audiences (and the Portuguese LOVE English music anyway!) but have hit a brick wall in trying to get bookings as the owners of local hotels, clubs, bars, cafes, restaurants etc. do not speak English and our Portuguese is nowhere near good enough... How much simpler to find someone to do all that for us and pay them a percentage of our earnings?

ANY suggestions would be gratefully received.....?

Thanks,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Would suggest you try Algarve as any Agency there should have contacts elsewhere in Portugal or try searching for 
Agencias Artisitcas e Teatrais or Espectaculos, Organizacao e Promocao


----------



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Canoeman - I'll give that a go - but I can't believe no one has had the idea of tapping into an HUGE opportunity here in Central Portugal...?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Different country, different ethos, different way of doing things and probably not as many suitable venues as you think


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Colin - Have sent you a PM.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You have another PM Colin.


----------

